# (rate) This girl I'm going on a date with



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

*19 years old. Given the filters I am expecting something hideous, what do u guys think?


Shes coming over in like 4 hrs*


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Oct 3, 2020)

She will just be basic as fuck without makeup. Prob something like this:


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 3, 2020)

amnesia ur a sociopath


----------



## Hozay (Oct 3, 2020)

gonna look worse in person, asking to rate a girl with a ton of filters is pointless.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2020)

She looks pretty thin tho, thats what I am banking on



Sikkunt23 said:


> amnesia ur a sociopath



Why?


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Oct 3, 2020)

You're a chad bro


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 3, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> She will just be basic as fuck without makeup. Prob something like this:
> 
> View attachment 710058


nigga you wish he gets this cutie.

this is dumpster diving just lock your door and tell her to go home tbh


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 3, 2020)

cute


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 3, 2020)

i am  so much


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Oct 3, 2020)

She is not bad tbh


----------



## wagbox (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks adorable


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *19 years old. Given the filters I am expecting something hideous, what do u guys think?
> 
> 
> Shes coming over in like 4 hrs*
> ...


No @Amnesia give her to me I will lock her in my basement and we’ll never be seen again


----------



## Almost Chadlite (Oct 3, 2020)

*LET'S BE HONEST WITH EACH OTHER, THERE IS NO DATE SON*


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 3, 2020)

I would definitly fuck her


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Oct 3, 2020)

degenerate cum dumpster oxygen thief whore/10


----------



## Subhuman trash (Oct 3, 2020)

@personalityinkwell chad fucks below looksmatch


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 3, 2020)

ToursOverBoyo2020 said:


> degenerate cum dumpster oxygen thief whore/10


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Oct 3, 2020)

looks very fuckable but you can tell she is not stacey tier attractive facially in the third pic cus no filters and less fake-up


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 3, 2020)

she looks asian?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 3, 2020)

If she had no tattoos and had normal hair. She would be insanely hot to me.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 3, 2020)

i mog her but she would reject me


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 3, 2020)

Proex said:


> If she had no tattoos and had normal hair. She would be insanely hot to me.


That ruins all her appeal she’d be ugly if she had no tattoos or dyed hair


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 3, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> That ruins all her appeal she’d be ugly if she had no tattoos or dyed hair


not for me. Dont like tattoos or dyed hair or anything like that.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 3, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> That ruins all her appeal she’d be ugly if she had no tattoos or dyed hair


it makes her look like a slut tbh i still like the dyed hair tho i like it on billie eillish


----------



## egoy (Oct 3, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/psl-isnt-what-you-think-it-is.216388/


----------



## Cali Yuga (Oct 3, 2020)

women are so gigafrauded its disgusting

i want out of clownworld


----------



## Nautica (Oct 3, 2020)

That's what you can look forward to in 4 hours


----------



## Feminineboi (Oct 3, 2020)

this is literally the type of girl who claims she likes "pretty boys" but will beg for chad over prettyboy anyday


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 3, 2020)

Girls who have lots of tattoos are less likely to be loyal, they are great in bed though apparently since they are more slutty.


----------



## TopzCat1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *19 years old. Given the filters I am expecting something hideous, what do u guys think?
> 
> 
> Shes coming over in like 4 hrs*
> ...


Terrible to pale


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 3, 2020)

Eh, not someone I’d go for but then again. I don’t have any options at all.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 3, 2020)

She is probably ugly or Becky under all that makeup and filter. So because of that she thinks she is Stacy and entitled to Chad


----------



## MugzLePew (Oct 3, 2020)

slayer


----------



## sytyl (Oct 3, 2020)

my type I love girls like that ngl
gigagoom her for me bro


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Oct 4, 2020)

walmart billie eilish
4psl


----------



## sytyl (Oct 4, 2020)

send me her nudes plz I won't leak


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 4, 2020)

Ok she's 15 minutes away, head over to my Twitch Tv channel to watch the date


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Ok she's 15 minutes away, head over to my Twitch Tv channel to watch the date


wtf? what's ur channel's name


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 4, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> wtf? what's ur channel's name







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Oct 4, 2020)

so this what chads have to settle for these days jfl


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 4, 2020)

Amnesia i said this once and imma said it again, sex tape or kys


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hope we get another date report 🙏


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 4, 2020)

Average-looking girl. Cute, fuckable, but really nothing special.

Amnesia - Gigachad PSL god.

Hypergamy is insane nowadays.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 4, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Average-looking girl. Cute, fuckable, but really nothing special.
> 
> Amnesia - Gigachad PSL god.
> 
> Hypergamy is insane nowadays.


It must be horrible in USA if thats the best he can get.. most of the girls he meets are around psl3

girl in op looks ok but shes probably frauding hard with filters


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 4, 2020)

bruh, Im sure you can do better, why are you going out with a frauding whore like that? I bet irl she is hideous without the filters and makeup


----------



## buflek (Oct 4, 2020)

she looks very fuckable and dirty stop coping guys

go slay her


----------



## CommanderCope (Oct 4, 2020)

looks like a basic used up whore. these types of girls are worth 0 time


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 4, 2020)

really ugly tbh you deserve way better


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 4, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> bruh, Im sure you can do better, why are you going out with a frauding whore like that? I bet irl she is hideous without the filters and makeup



I think it's very rare you'll find a Stacy or Stacylite who is genuinely looking to hook up on Tinder. It's either to boost ego/receive validation or gain Instagram followers.


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 4, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> this is literally the type of girl who claims she likes "pretty boys" but will beg for chad over prettyboy anyday


She’ll fuck both


----------



## TITUS (Oct 4, 2020)

Very hot, nothing like the 27 year old crackwhore.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 4, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> View attachment 710059
> View attachment 710060
> View attachment 710061
> View attachment 710062
> View attachment 710063


Jfl wtf is this supposed to be?


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Oct 4, 2020)

sytyl said:


> my type I love girls like that ngl
> gigagoom her for me bro


You'll be in his thoughts while he does it


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Oct 4, 2020)

Typical low class blond tattooed cumdumpster/10


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 4, 2020)

CommanderCope said:


> looks like a basic used up whore. these types of girls are worth 0 time


Those low class sluts are just nasty

u guys know i have low standards but low class cumsluts like those are bottom of the barrel


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 4, 2020)

@Amnesia 

U up?


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 4, 2020)

buflek said:


> she looks very fuckable and dirty stop coping guys
> 
> go slay her


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 4, 2020)

Date?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 4, 2020)

CandySniper said:


> @Amnesia
> 
> U up?


She came straight from work. When I had invited her over she was already at work so she came over with no makeup on and just her work clothes. She was definitely lower in the looks level as those pics but was attractive and had a killer body, my type big tits and thin waist. We did fuck. There's not enough red pills to make a whole thread about it pretty straight forward late night Tinder meetup, sex was implied


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 4, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> She will just be basic as fuck without makeup. Prob something like this:
> 
> View attachment 710058





Hozay said:


> gonna look worse in person, asking to rate a girl with a ton of filters is pointless.





MrGlutton said:


> she looks asian?





Syobevoli said:


> Average-looking girl. Cute, fuckable, but really nothing special.
> 
> Amnesia - Gigachad PSL god.
> 
> Hypergamy is insane nowadays.





Yuyevon said:


> It must be horrible in USA if thats the best he can get.. most of the girls he meets are around psl3
> 
> girl in op looks ok but shes probably frauding hard with filters




She was part native american, all the rest german/irish

She had very good skin quality even without makeup (she came over straight from work had no makeup on) looked "basic" but cute. She was ultra feminist, has lesbian parents, all her siblings are half siblings either half mexican or black (her mom fucked a lot of different men when her mom was "straight" but now is lesbian lol)

I definitely am not used to just how different ppl can look with filters given I dont have Snap myself, this was a good experience. And for u ugys saying Im going way below my looks level, I dunno what to say. I go for the best looking girls I can match with on Tinder and stuff. But this girl is towards the top. There aren't many GL ppl around I don't think. First of all I live in a city that's like 50% white. So many fatties and fat blacks and latinas. White girls tend to be feminist tats chubby or insufferable in general. Everyone makes comments about how ugly everyone is in this city. When girls meet me they say they cant believe I turned out to actually be "real" they assumed I was a catfish. Most just tell me how GL I am esp vs the other guys they meet around here.


Date Summary:

She came over, we chatted for a bit on my couch, good chemistry. We do 2 shots and she shows me a few pics on her phone about a girls night out, I lean in to look at her phone and then turn to kiss her. We make out in my kitchen then I pick her up and go to my bedroom and throw her on the bed and we bang. Watch a movie and bang more over the whole night.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 4, 2020)

i got one question still:

do women approach?


----------



## recessed (Oct 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *19 years old. Given the filters I am expecting something hideous, what do u guys think?
> 
> 
> Shes coming over in like 4 hrs*
> ...


I dont get why you fuck below average girls like her when youre such a chad


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 4, 2020)

recessed said:


> I dont get why you fuck below average girls like her when youre such a chad



I dont know how to answer this anymore, this is the best I can get


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She was part native american, all the rest german/irish
> 
> She had very good skin quality even without makeup (she came over straight from work had no makeup on) looked "basic" but cute. She was ultra feminist, has lesbian parents, all her siblings are half siblings either half mexican or black (her mom fucked a lot of different men when her mom was "straight" but now is lesbian lol)
> 
> ...


Just lol @brbbrah @sytyl


----------



## Hozay (Oct 4, 2020)

Bruh wheres your girlfriend in all of this lmao, you said you have a ltr right


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 4, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Bruh wheres your girlfriend in all of this lmao, you said you have a ltr right


We broke up recently. I dont wanna talk about it on here tho


----------



## Chad.In.Incel.Body (Oct 4, 2020)

If you went to Europe you would slay higher quality women, american girls are trash compared to here in Europe


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 4, 2020)

no way that shes the best you can get


----------



## Hozay (Oct 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We broke up recently. I dont wanna talk about it on here tho


Gotcha bro. Btw you ever want kids?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 4, 2020)

Chad.In.Incel.Body said:


> If you went to Europe you would slay higher quality women, american girls are trash compared to here in Europe


I need someone to do a Tinder experiment with me in Europe then, I'm curious as well


Anyone interested in doing this PM me, I'll give u the pics to use and bio to say


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I need someone to do a Tinder experiment with me in Europe then, I'm curious as well
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in doing this PM me, I'll give u the pics to use and bio to say


i have already done tinder with your pics you can slay gl girls here in the Netherlands


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 4, 2020)

i feel like most ppl don’t read ur threads through @Amnesia they keep asking dumb questions or stuff u answered. Also most users think If they become chad they’ll be fucking Lima daily there’s not a lot of women on tinder and the ones down to actually meet up are rarely gonna be actual female models


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 5, 2020)

location seems to be extremely important then. I think if you were in Budapest swiping you would slay barbara palvin tier girls


----------



## Over (Oct 5, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *19 years old. Given the filters I am expecting something hideous, what do u guys think?
> 
> 
> Shes coming over in like 4 hrs*
> ...


Didn't know they allow visitors to mental asylum isolation ward


----------

